# New to fourm, digital and D7000



## bentrod (Dec 26, 2011)

With that said, question:

When I get into the CS menu to bracket, e5 it is grayed out and says "option not available with current settings"
What  must I have?


Jim


----------



## RobertDarasz (Dec 27, 2011)

Which mode are you shooting in?

Do you use a lens with a CPU?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2011)

Custom Setting / e5 Auto Bracketing Set is not available when your shooting in Auto, NoFlash and Scene modes.  Change to P, S, A, M, or one of the User modes.


----------



## bentrod (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was shooting in Auto. I switched to "P" and there it was. The lens is Nikon 18-200 DX, VRII. I will get the 35 or 50 1.8 soon.

This is an intimidating camera for my first digital and a long layoff from photography even remotely serious. And, when over 70 I am a little slower picking things up due to crappy short term memory.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2011)

I recommend _Mastering the Nikon D7000_, by Darrell Young.  But good luck finding a copy these days.


----------

